# I'm so bloated, I can't breathe



## Guest (Jun 11, 2001)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS-C and suffer from extreme bloating and gas. Sometimes it feels as though I am so full I can't breathe. Has anyone else experienced this sensation? I find that if I eat a "normal" portion of food, I am bloated for a couple of days afterward. I am bloated even after having a BM everday. My doctor insists this is IBS even though he hasn't conducted any tests to eliminate other possibilities. He put me on Allegra for the breathing difficulties and Tagamet for the IBS. This doesn't make any sense to me. I am so frustrated and welcome any comments/suggestions to this post.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2001)

Hello there, I can relate to the bloating. Sometimes I feel like my hubby could tie a rope to me and I would float up in the sky like a big helium balloon. I would see your doctor again and ask if there are any tests that can be performed to find out exactly what is wrong, if anything, and what can be done about it. The meds the doc has you on now seem odd to me, but I am not a doctor, so there ya go. Isn't tagamet for acid indigestion and heartburn? I have never heard of it helping the bloating problem. Maybe someone else out here has. I take Acidophillus/Bifidus capsules, magnesium for contstipation, and Librax for pain and spasms. If your doctor refuses to do tests or shrugs this off, maybe another doctor would show more concern. Good Luck and God Bless, Chris


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Digestive enzymes sometimes help with the after eating bloated feeling.I use Enzyme Digestant from GNC.Bloating is common in IBS as is Gas.For Gas you could try probiotics to reduce your output of gas or Simethicone (Gas-X and others) can help some people.K,------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-11-2001).]


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I have felt this bloating every day for over 3 years now. The bloat does seem to jab into the lungs (or diaphragm or whatever it is). I have not found any effective diets or medications, and I've tried everything. I can't do an elimination diet since I can't lose any more weight.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Elimination diets don't have to cause you to lose weight as they are not calorie restricted...however people eating boring diets sometimes eat less than usual as boring food tends to blunt the appetite.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hypnotherapy can be effective for bloating and distension. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2001)

i would find out right away why the doctor has prescribed tagament and allegra. those choices seem very strange indeed. sounds like he doesn't understand that the pressure from the bloating is causing the breathing problem-or sensation(isn't allegra for people who have allergies??). i don't think tagamet or allegra help with bloating at all. bloating can, when its really bad,-like in your case-put pressure on your diaphram and make breathign really hard. sounds like your doctor doesn't understand this. thinks the problem is your respiratory system!!??? I'd bag him and see a G.I. specialist-and a good one. Maybe Zelnorm(new drug coming out hopefully in July for constipation and bloating predominant ibs) will work for you.


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

I agree with the last response. Sounds like that doctor gave you those medicines just to get you on your way. I would definitely see a GI doctor. If this guy is a GI doctor, find another. He should not be diagnosing anything without tests done anyway. Also, what about the possibility of haital hernia? Can you ask about that? I know people who have that and experience the same sensation you describe about feeling breathing difficulties.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2001)

Wow, I feel so much better now that everyone agrees my doctor is, shall we say, less than sensitive. I am on an HMO plan so I can't even see a GI specialist until my primary care physician refers me to one! It's so frustrating. I am afraid to switch primary doctors because I fear the next one will just start over instead of referring me straight to a specialist. I guess I have to learn to be more aggressive. I do want to add that I switched from Metamucil to Citrucel on the advice of several people on this board. I also bought some magnesium pills too. I just started this new regime yesterday, but my bloating has gone down (slightly) and my BM was smooth and easy this morning. I have my fingers crossed! I think the Metamucil was aggravating my gas problems.


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

When I was first told that I had IBS-C I was placed on Bentyl. After 3 months of using it the bloating was gone completely. I started getting the side effects of dissiness,tiredness and bad cotton mouth after about 4 months of being on it. So, I no longer take it anymore but the bloated is so much more tolerable since I took the bentyl. Now I keep myself moving (magnesium)as much as possible to keep from being bloated. good luck. P.s I saw a gi but was prescribed the bentyl by my regular doc. (go figure)


----------

